# Molasses under your rib rub?



## smokeringking (Jun 4, 2012)

I have done a bit of BBQ and been cooking in restaurants for several years and I think I prefer molasses slathered on my ribs under my rub more than mustard. I am posting on this more out of curiosity than anything, I know most of you on here go more by the "whatever floats your boat." mind set which I love! but I havent seen anyone else mention rubbing with molasses instead of mustard so I thought I would see if anyone else does it, who likes it, who doesnt, reasons why it is good or bad? Just have a conversation about it. So what say you? Mustard or Molasses?


----------



## eppo (Jun 4, 2012)

For me, i've used mustard on butts, and I use worcestershire THICK sauce on my Beef.

I'm up for anything, and will try molasses.... do you use it on everything? should i give it a try on ribs?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2012)

Smokeringking, first  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the SMF , as I haven't had the pleasure...

Now, if you like the sweeter taste of the Molassas , try substituting Raw sugar instead . Tha sugar in the Molassas tends to burn too easy(and the Turbinato Sugar (raw)doesn't burn as quickly and still has a Molasas taste). The only real reson for the Mustard is to hold on the Rubs...

they quickly cook off leaving a very minimal taste.

I however , do not slather , I simply rub the Spices on the washed and patted dry meat and it does just fine, no problem.

Have fun and...


----------



## smokeringking (Jun 4, 2012)

I use it mostly on ribs but have used it on butts as well. it is a bit sweeter and no tang like mustard but I feel the flavor is very deep and even a bit smokey even before the smoke lol. But I do use mustard as well from time to time.


----------



## smokeringking (Jun 4, 2012)

Oldschool thanks for the welcome! And thanks for the tip, I use the molasses like you said more to hold the rub than flavor but I like the deep rick flavor I get and the dark color.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey there and welcome to SMF! I've only used the mustard one time on my pork butt, just to give it a try. Normally I just do the same as OldSchool...wash it, pat it dry and put my rub on, with a little turbinado sugar or dark brown sugar patted on top.


----------



## hook em (Jun 30, 2012)

For me, it depends on what I am cooking. For ribs, I like to use mustard. For butts, molasses. I am thinking about trying apple butter on my next butt!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2012)

I have not used Molasses just because my Foiling Juice and KC Style Sauce has it and I would be afraid using it 3 times may be to Molasses flavor forward. Mixing it with Mustard is a possibility though...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Jul 1, 2012)

to date i have used brown sugar, mustard, molasses, olive oil and just rub. Depending on if let it sit over night or just an hour i have gotten different result in bark. i figured that the  brand of brown sugar i bought has molasses and sugar on its ingredient list, i figure that the melted wet look was from the molasses so I wiped some on and use raw sugar in the rub. It was decent. I have one more combination to try and maybe I will have finally found the rib I’m after. If not I may give Molasses a try again.


----------



## jaybaks (Jul 8, 2012)

Not just plain ole molasses.  I love the blackest of black straps.  To date, my favorite is "Slow Ass Molasses" in the little one quart plastic milk jugs.  I have to look for this brand to find it and when I do I usually clear off the shelf.  It has a very dark smoke licorice flavor.  I use it in my sauces and glazes and brush on a little sometimes to cling the rub better.  What other brands do other members like?


----------

